# Delegate Compressor ...



## griff10672 (Aug 25, 2019)

Buddy of mine ( that likes when people call him Fester ) wanted a compressor ...... so I built his ugly ass one ... and one for my ugly ass .


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 25, 2019)

I like them.


----------



## SteveScott (Aug 26, 2019)

Love the LED's built into the footswitch.  Very cool.  Do you like how they work?


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 27, 2019)

SteveScott said:


> Love the LED's built into the footswitch.  Very cool.  Do you like how they work?


yup ..... no problems at all with them


----------



## thedwest (Aug 27, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> yup ..... no problems at all with them


Looking at your wiring, it looks like the footswitches use the standard wiring. Does it connect directly to the LED through holes or is there anything additional that needs to be done to power it?


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 27, 2019)

It involves a little finesse .... I pull the pins that come on the switch and install wire leads and then make them as long as they need to be ...


----------

